# Road bike rentals in Nashville?



## mleptuck

Hi All,
I'm coming into Nashville in September for a long weekend of 'work' with some free time mixed in. I really don't want to deal with the cost/hassle of shipping a bike down from Philly with me, and wanted to know if anyone could recommend a bike shop in the Opryland neighborhood from whom I could rent a mid-high quality ride for a couple of days. We'll be staying @ the Gaylord, and I will be without ground transport, so hopefully there's someone nearby I can walk/cab to or arrange a delivery either through the resort or the shop.

Looking at the map of the surrounding area, it seems pretty dense, maybe trying to get a road ride in in that region isn't the best idea? Any and all ideas from those of you familiar with the Nashville area would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## baking3

Don't really know anything about a rental, or about rides on that side of town, but here are links to some of the better bike shops. I have found them to all be pretty helpful. Unfortunately, none are walkable from Opryland (though the nearby mall, Opry Mills, does have a Sun & Ski Sports with a marginally better than lame bike section).

http://www.thebicyclecenter.com/
http://www.granfondocycles.com/
http://thejollycyclist.com/


----------



## teffisk

i think eastside cycles rent bikes. not sure about performance road...


----------

